# gestational diabetes what do you eat for breakfast



## Lillian

i was just diagnosed last week with gestational diabetes and i am just pricking my finger 4 times a day so far. i have been doing fairly well but the one thing i just cant get is my 1 hour after breakfast blood it is always between 134 and 146 and i keep switching up what i eat for breakfast and i just can not get my sugars to go under 130 

so if anyone can let me know what they eat for breakfast that would greatly help thankyou


----------



## emerald78

I generally have 2 slices of Burgen bread or a small handful of all bran flakes with semi skimmed milk. 

My bloods 2hrs after for the last five days have been


Today - 5.3
8/2 - 5.5
7/2 - 4.7
6/2 - 4.9
5/2 - 5.9

I take 500mg metformin on an evening and with breakfast. Prior to being on Metformin my bloods 2 hrs after breakfast

5.7
4.0
5.2
5.4
4.9

Hope this helps?


----------



## sfinnie

I usually have a whole wheat english muffin with a fried egg on it. Sometimes I switch it up and have an omlette or a bowl of oatmeal (w/out brown sugar=boring!), but I usually try to get some protein that will help keep me full. I also have a hard time with my sugar levels in the morning and it only seem to get worse later in the pregnancy. I don't know what your eating plan is, but I'm allowed to eat 30g of carbs for breakfast. Often though, my levels are too high after eating that many carbs. And since they are high, my doctor started having me take some slow release insulin at night to help keep my fasting levels normal and take a fast release insulin right before breakfast. I know the amount of insulin I need will go up throughout the pregnancy but I'm ok with that. Do you see an endocrinologist doctor on a regular basis? You shouldn't have to go on an Atkin's style diet when your pregnant and you should be able to eat a healty amount of carbs throughout the day, even breakfast. Good luck!


----------



## Lillian

sfinnie- you sound like you are on the same diet i am on with 30 carbs and everything.

i havent found a cereal that does up my sugar way up so i tryed having 2 whole wheat waffles and a glass of milk that didnt work

next i tried one whole wheat waffle and a scrambled egg and a glass of milk that didnt work

today i tried having two whole wheat waffles with out a glass of milk and that didnt work either 

so looks like i have to go to the grocery store to try new things im just not sure and im scared that on tuesday when i go to the doctor they are going to put me on pills or insulin and im terrified


----------



## scarlett_s

I usually have.

2 eggs hard boiled with a pat of butter, 1 slice of seedy bread buttered, 1/2 an apple and a cup of decaf tea with a bit of milk in it. 

Or

2 fried eggs, 2 slices naturally raised bacon, 1 slice of seedy toast, cup of decafe tea with a bit of milk

or 

2 eggs scrambled with cut up bacon or ham and slices of mushrooms with some melted cheese on it and a slice of seedy toast

or 

A protein shake (which is a scoop of New Zealend Whey protein natural vanilla flavour sweetened with stevia, 1/2 c of skim milk, 1/2 c of unsweetened almonds milk), 11 almonds and a cup of raspberries

Sometimes I have a half a cup of Kashi almond and flax cereal with 11 almonds added to it and a half a cup of skim milk.

My numbers after breakfast are usually between 5.0-6.3 (90-112) 2hrs after eating. I am not on any kind of medication currently.

I could never have waffles and milk without adding significant amounts of protein and fat. Remember milk has carbs too. Some people have a problem with milk and raising their BS. I don't.


----------



## deer

I have an omelet with veggies and a wholegrain toast. I find that if I eat fruit or dairy my #s will be too high, so I stick to this. 

Sometimes I'll have a wholegrain pancake with agave nectar as a sweetener - it doesn't spike my levels unless I eat more than one. 

Then I walk my dog for 30mins, which really helps my #s


----------



## lozzy21

What time do you last eat on a night? If your blood sugar starts to drop your body realises some hormone/chemical that makes them go back up (depending on how bad your GD is) so if that happens and then you eat breakfast it can make it go too high. Try a small snack before bed and see if that helps


----------



## Kristysbump

I have 2 slices of burgain bread with Philly. It's under 30grams that I am suppost to take but I also have 10 units novorapid 30 mins before I eat. Apparently with diabetics you can eat straight after the insulin but in pregnancy it works best when 30 minute have lapsed. It's worth a try if your having trouble with highs. Mine have always been bad and I used to have milk as well to bump it up to 30 but I test after an hour and if I'm under then I'll have my glass of milk then or the rest. I now tend to pick all the time around every hour and I break up my lunch and dinner im now no longer taking insulin at lunch and dinner and I eat the same amount. The educator said it was fine as long as I'm not skimping on food and as long as it's working. Hope that helps


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I couldn't tolerate any bread or breakfast cereals.

I found I could manage tinned peaches or pears with natural yoghurt quite well but anything egg based was best :thumbup:


----------



## HellBunny

During my first pregnancy i was able to eat scrambled egg on toast literally every morning though i wasn't told about GD until almost 35 weeks so i only had 4 weeks of egg on toast. This time i've had diabetes from the start and it got worse as i went along so soon became unable to eat egg on toast too, now i'm on insulin i generally have 1 or 2 slices of toast or porridge.

Generally Low GI foods and mix carbs with protein to balance it out


----------



## Lillian

thanks it kinda sucks cuz i think i found something that i can eat with measuring everything out and everything and my blood is good for 2-3 days then the next day i have same exact thing and my numbers suck so i cant quite pin point it i have been having a before breakfast snack and my fasting numbers are all really good so im not sure what to do next i go to doctor tomaro


----------



## SHELBYBABY

oatmeal, cereal with 1% milk, cream of wheat, yogurt, eggs


----------



## Bats11

I usually eat 2 pieces of toast with peanut butter or a bowl of cereal with light milk.


----------

